# ResultSet



## stetabar (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo, eine kurze Frage.
Besteht die Möglichkeit so einen Code (siehe unten) auch ähnlich wie bei einem SELECT-Befehl als ganze Zeile auszulesen?


```
ResultSet rs = statement.executeQuery(sqlstatement);
      while (rs.next()){
	username = rs.getString("username");
	wert1 = rs.getString("wert1");
	wert2 = rs.getInt("wert2");
     }
```


```
ResultSet rs = statement.executeQuery(sqlstatement);
      while (rs.next()){
	gesamtezeile = rs.getAll("*"); //ist nur ein Beispiel, Syntax wird wohl nicht stimmen...;)
     }
```

Hätte den Vorteil, wenn noch eine Spalte dazukommt, bräuchte ich nicht immer an die Klasse.
Außerdem macht es keinen Spaß 60 Spalten einzel abzurufen... :bloed: 

Danke


----------



## Guest (16. Aug 2007)

Was auch immer du mit so einem String vor hast, über ResultSetMetaData kriegst du die Anzahl der Spalten und
Typen der Spalten heraus. Damit kannst du dir was allgemeines basteln.


----------



## abollm (17. Aug 2007)

Noch als Ergänzung zu dem, was Gast geschrieben hat:

Du kannst auch -- je nach Möglichkeiten des RDBMS -- an die internen Verwaltungstabellen oder -Views heran (vulgo Data Dictionary) und die Aufgabe dann mit dynamischem SQL lösen.


----------



## stetabar (17. Aug 2007)

habs jetzt lösen können.

Danke!


----------



## Guest (17. Aug 2007)

stetabar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> habs jetzt lösen können.
> 
> Danke!


Wie?


----------



## stetabar (17. Aug 2007)

hab zwar nicht die schönste lösung genommen, aber da daten von mysql zu postgresql sollte, hab ich sie in ein array eingelesen und dann aus dem array in die postgresql db geschrieben...

ich weiß, dass das nicht die schönste lösung ist, aber über ne query ließ sich das nicht realisieren und so hab ich ja, was ich wollte...


----------



## Guest (17. Aug 2007)

Hoffentlich berücksichtigst du dabei NULL Werte (siehe: resultSet.wasNull()).  :wink:


----------

